# Possible new cam



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Thinking of purchasing a new comp cam 222/224 566 568 with 112 separation. I am not going to be racing but looking for bit more gain with a nice choppy idle. I plan on changing the springs with comp's 921 kit with long tube headers but not sure if i should go with or with out cats. I am not looking for it to be too loud because i would be driving it daily in the summer. Really did not want to change out the torque converter, i am only looking for some gains and a choppy idle that is noticed by others without but not loud. What do you guy's think about my selection and can anyone provide with any other information that maybe a help. The car will also be tuned on a dyno. Do you think i am headed in the right direction, thanks.:cheers


----------



## randall (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm looking to do the same thing. Texas speed recommended the 224r 581/581 114 lsa. trying to decide if i want to do just the cam or heads and cam. silviav8forums.com :: View topic - Randall's S14


----------



## Lowe48_03 (Nov 13, 2009)

I just had a comp cam put on last week. Part# 54-414-11. It is ok, but I expected it to be a little more choppy. I am not familiar with the numbers of the cam, I do have the card that came with it. I think they are 525/532, 216/220 114. I would liked to of had a bigger cam, but my mechanic told me I would have to replace other parts, rocker arms, rods, etc.
I also have a cat back, Borla exhaust. Heads are ported and polished. A couple people estimated my car now at 500hp, at the motor. Going to get dynoed next week in Durham, NC.


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Can someone tell me if comp cam 222/224 566 568 112 separation would have a good choppy sound to it? I know that the cam works well but still wondering how it may idle especially at a 112 separation.


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Can anyone give me some information on XR275HR cam, has anyone have good luck with it. Any help would be appreciated.:cheers


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

I just had my car tuned and on the dyno a month ago. I used the Lunati Voodoo cam 227/[email protected] .584 lift and I believe it has a 113 lsa. The torque curve was perfect across the board it showed a corrected 419.8 RWHP and 391 RWTQ I'm using highflow cats pacesetter LT's and cleaned up the stock heads, and using the factory velve springs. the springs dont float, and custom HP tuners tune. Check out the vid's and you'll see the numbers. dont go too big on lift, or too big on cam, you'll loose more then you will gain you may be in the same neighborhood as me with that cam. 

Dyno Pull





1/4 mile drag on dyno.


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for your reply. My biggest question is how will a 222/224 566 568- 112 going to work with an 06 gto and being an automatic. I am looking for power gains but like to have a nice choppy sound that is noticeable to others. I too will be running headers and spring package. I like to buy Pacesetter long tubes that are ceramic but i want to use high flow cats that they do not carry. I really don't want to break the budget. Has anyone ever used a comp cam xr275hr 22/224 566 568 112 sep to give me an idea how this cam will perform. Thanks:seeya:


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

I think that cam will do well in your car. I't's slightly smaller then mine and may be a really good cam that you may not need to seriously tune. Choppy Idle, Another story. It again may not be that choppy like you want and that's what I wanted. I am really satisfied with the numbers since my car gained 80HP and 60lbs torque.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

biffman said:


> I too will be running headers and spring package. I like to buy Pacesetter long tubes that are ceramic but i want to use high flow cats that they do not carry.Thanks:seeya:


You want to cam your car and install long tubes but are worried about the cats? Cam and long tubes don't usually = street legal so why does it matter if your catted or not. Why do all that work and not have anywhere to send the extra exhaust? Just my 2 cents.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

You need to buy new cats anyway when you install the LT's. Highflows are about 100.00 each. My car with LT's highflow cats and cam is still street leagel here in CT. and passed emissions.


----------



## biffman (Jul 1, 2009)

I am thinking about SLP headers and high flow cats but my big question is with the cam i may go with with those specs i wonder if i will have a nice choppy idle. My GTO is in Canada and we need cats on to pass safety inspection. The car is an automatic 6.0, the speed shop that recommended the cam said not to go any bigger than 222/224 because i really don't want to change my torque out. Is there high flow cats that i can purchase with pacesetter headers so i can lower the cost some.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Pacesetter does not make catted mids. You can have any exhaust shop weld them in though.


----------



## 04torridm6 (Oct 25, 2008)

Your spec that you are worried about for your "choppy idle" is the LSA. 114, 113, upwards is decreasing the choppiness a 112 is choppy or 111 or 110 but you have to remember that the lower the LSA it decreases the drivabilty specifically when you start and stop but if you have faith in your tuner thats all you have to worry about. A 112 lsa should be no problem to tune since it is not very big on the spec side. Guys put 232-238 112 LSA in the ls1 all the time and have good luck getting them tuned for a DD. Just remember that if you really plan on heads for your car later down the road i would consider a slightly bigger cam you wont be dissapointed


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> I think that cam will do well in your car. I't's slightly smaller then mine and may be a really good cam that you may not need to seriously tune. Choppy Idle, Another story. It again may not be that choppy like you want and that's what I wanted. I am really satisfied with the numbers since my car gained 80HP and 60lbs torque.


Hey Paul

That Red GTO came out really nice . Sweet sounding idle and even better when on the gas . 
419 RWHP is very nice with the addition of a cam, headers, CAI and a tune. ED sure knows how to coax power out of these motors.
Just curious about something. You said that your car received an 80 HP & 60 TQ gain but how did you come up with that figure without getting a baseline dyno run when it was pure stock. 


I guess our rides will be in Winter hibernation for a while. 

My car was at their shop last month for a little tweaking and new wheels and tires. Put 285s in the rear.



Hope you and the family have a safe and happy Holiday.

JOHN


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

biffman said:


> I am thinking about SLP headers and high flow cats but my big question is with the cam i may go with with those specs i wonder if i will have a nice choppy idle. My GTO is in Canada and we need cats on to pass safety inspection. The car is an automatic 6.0, the speed shop that recommended the cam said not to go any bigger than 222/224 because i really don't want to change my torque out. Is there high flow cats that i can purchase with pacesetter headers so i can lower the cost some.


I'm unsure about using a cam no bigger then 222 / 224 to avoid doing a Torque Converter change. Everyone I know with 04-06 GTOs always installed a different T/C when a cam was done. I really can't give an honest answer about doing any cam on a A/4 without doing a stall. Maybe someone else on here can give some information on that. 

If you do a tiny cam to avoid doing a Stall, you might not be very happy with the cam.

Good luck with what ever you do


----------

